# Sad News......



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Last night Honda's mom passed away at home from an apparent heart attack. I know Honda has been a polarizing figure around here, but I thought this kind of event transcends all that. 

Please keep the family in your thoughts.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My condolences to Honda and his family...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> My condolences to Honda and his family...


OMG !!! :-O

Bubba 123


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

very sad news..an out spoken person while he was here on h/t..i beleive he is still banned no?anyway sometimes speaking your mind is not always good..but thank the good lord we still have this right as others would love to remove it from us..all the best to darrel and his family.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear the sad news...RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Moms are special. Sorry to hear of your loss. 

Old Blue


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about your loss honda.

wheelz63


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Condolences to Honda and his family for this tragic loss. I know all to well how much this hurts. I lost my younger Brother and Sister; as well as both Parents, and a Grandmother I was close to.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

condolences to Darrel's entire family.
I lost my Mom early August.
know what that is like.
sincerely, grieve and when you have felt like it, rejoice in her new found freedom. no pain, no bother, no worries


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very sorry for Darrell and his family.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This is sad news. My deepest sympathy to Darrell and his family. 

Randy.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

so sorry honda.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Sincere sympathy to the family, sorry for thier loss.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

My Condolences to Honda and his Family. I unfortunately know what exactly he's going through as my Mother passed away three years ago and My best wishes go out to Him.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Darrell, We offer our Sincerest sympathy, to you and your family.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

my condolences to Honda and family and will be in my prayers.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Darrell's Mother*

I, too, lost my mother last October, and I know just how devastating that was for me. Please know that Darrell and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hondarrell...*

Hey Bro, I dunno if you'll be reading this here, so I also sent ya a PM on FB too.
My Condolences man, hang in there, and it's ok to


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Darrell - sorry for your loss. 

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Darrell,Sorry about your Mom.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Condolences to Darrell, his Family and Friends, my Mom passed this year on 4/19. 
Remembrance and thoughts of close & good times help, God bless.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

condolences to all... It is hard to loose the person that is a large an influence in your life a that a parent is.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family Darrell. I, like a lot of us have been there also. 

Tom


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry Darrell.


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Sad News*

We are all very sad to hear about your Mom, I too know how special Moms are. All your family and friends at Park Lane Hobbies are here for you.

Hugs,
JoAnn & Garry


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Darrell we are praying for you and your family here. If there's anything we can do just ask. 

Alpink very sorry to hear about ur mom too pal. Our prayers are with you also.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry for your loss, Good Moms are not to be taken for granted


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss Hondadarrell.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thoughts and Prayers are with you Swish and your Family :dude:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Honda - sorry for your loss!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I talked to Darrell and he much appreciates all your support during this rough time.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> I talked to Darell and he much appreciates all your support during this rough time.


TY
Please keep us updated on "Ol Darrel" 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sorry to hear this - prayers for his family.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your Mother Darrell. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

My condolences to Honda and family.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry to here about your loss Swish.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I miss those nights of _Honda_ trying to convert me back to the darkside (slot cars) from my diecast collecting habit, jokingly of course. It was all in fun though since we chatted slot cars and diecast.


----------

